# Diabetes, ED and testosterone



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok, I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes three years ago. I don't take any meds for it as I can control it by watching my diet. I recently turned 50 and my wife is 44. Over the last several months sex feels to me like I'm trying to unlock a door by pushing string into it.
Our sex life hasn't been the best it's ever been (frequency wise) but we are working on that. 

I have booked an appointment with my Dr. to go for my annual blood work. Should I have him also include testosterone levels in the lab requisition? I have read that diabetes is a minor factor in ED. Does testosterone levels affect erections? If so does anyone know what type of treatment he may prescribe if any? I am about 15-20lbs over weight and have already lost 10lbs. I am not on any meds for cholesterol or blood pressure. 

If by chance he prescribes an oral med (viagara, cialis etc.) are they all the same or is there one that is better than the rest? I'm getting a little worried as I can't even take matters into my own hands anymore (if you know what I mean) but when I'm in bed with my wife she says it's still good for her. Am I over reacting or am I rightly concerned (scared)?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Thenub - sorry to hear about your issues. I have had type 2 for about 8 years but have to control it with medication and some insulin...I am 49.

You may have read some of my posts so might be aware that I am in a sexless marriage etc.

However, despite my diabetes I know my equipment works. Of course I am not as 'randy' as I was years ago but I think that has more to do with age and living with a wife who has zero interest in sex rather than as a result of diabetes.
I'm sure it is probably the same with you.

But when you have you blood checks, why not screen testosterone...

If your doctor prescribes V or C, please don't be ashamed...go for it...and if it works for you then great!

Respect diabetes but don't let it rule your life.


----------



## lifelesson01 (Nov 3, 2014)

My boyfriend has diabetes and has ED...take any meds the doctor gives you for this...he didn't


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. Has anyone actually been prescribed these "WONDER PILLS"? I'm trying figure out which brand is most commonly prescribed to diabetics. I just want to do some research on possible complications/side effects.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Cialis and viagra are vasodilators, they open blood vessels to increase blood flow. Google them to understand the side effects. Diabetes on the other hand, acts as a vasoconstrictor, it shrinks blood vessels, this causing impotence.

You should probably start with Viagra just to ensure you can tolerate the side effects, sinus pressure and head aches are quite common.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Damn!! That means if my wife doesn't have a headache I probably will


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Side effects are felt differently in everyone. My H gets a stuffy nose after sex when he is on those pills. He says his headache is minimal and easy to ignore. I like to think of it as him slaying dragons and braving the elements to take care of his wife.

This is why men taking these pills need to have a very open relationship with their sex partner. You wouldn't want to suffer the side effects, though minimal, if you're not gonna get laid, right?

Talk with your wife so she understand that this is not you lacking a desire for her, and please don't say oh she knows... Because I bet Ya she doubts... A Lot!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

"but when I'm in bed with my wife she says it's still good for her. Am I over reacting or am I rightly concerned (scared)?"

unless your wife is fibbing to you then this should give you great comfort and ease any anxiety you have. Does this mean that you engage with foreplay and other non-piv acts that give her pleasure?
If so, then bravo to you.

keep seeking your answers so you can solve the ed dilemma, because there's nothing more fulfilling than good piv sex with your wife, but it the meantime, your pleasing her, so ease your worried mind. We'll all get to the day when piv is no longer possible, some sooner than others, but intimacy can ALWAYS be there.........


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> "but when I'm in bed with my wife she says it's still good for her. Am I over reacting or am I rightly concerned (scared)?"
> 
> unless your wife is fibbing to you then this should give you great comfort and ease any anxiety you have. Does this mean that you engage with foreplay and other non-piv acts that give her pleasure?
> If so, then bravo to you.
> ...


Hall of fame post!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll spend 1/2 hr to 45 min doing oral as she says she loves it. She'll do the same for me although I seem to be losing some sensation in my penis. I guess that's why piv just doesn't feel right anymore. She has no problem getting me aroused, it's seems to be more of a problem for me to rub one out on my own. I refuse to watch porn mainly because I don't get off on that kind of stuff but more importantly, I have two preteen daughters and I feel it wouldn't be right to do so. I also wouldn't want to hurt my wife by watching it. 
I guess I should do some more reading up on ED. Maybe some other options, maybe it's all psychological. Hopefully I get this issue (for me) under control.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

You have diabetes dude! Vascular complications go hand in hand with diabetes. Go to your doctor! You don't know what other blood vessels might also be affected, like to your heart or in your brain! Don't fool around with this!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I have an appointment booked to see my Dr. When first diagnosed he told me no meds just watch your diet. He also sent me to diabetes counseling which I go to when I have questions about various things such as diet, weight loss meter accuracy etc. they have me in annually for a foot clinic and I see my eye DR. Annually as well. 
This potential ED problem is fairly recent. 
I'm beginning to think it is my fault I'm having the problem. I've been trying too loose weight and haven't been watching my glucose very closely. I checked it today as I was feeling worn out and was shaking a bit. My reading came out at 3.6. That's the lowest I have ever seen for myself. I made an appointment to see the dietician tomorrow and hopefully get a good weight loss plan in place.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Okay good. Don't know how old you are but as you age vascular issues can become quite serious.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I just turned 50 in sept. My blood sugar has evened out for now and my wife decided she wanted to see what I was talking about (ED) all I can say is wow!! The things she did to me made me feel 20 years tougher down there. Maybe it is all in my head. I'll have it checked out anyways but again....... Wow!!!


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I managed to get in to see the dietician while I was there to make my appointment. We started off discussing blood sugar and diet. She sensed something was bothering me and asked me about it. I started in with how moody I get when my glucose level drops and how nobody wants to be around me and how I get upset about it. I swear she must have been a councilor at one time cause she knew there was more to it than that. She asked about my sex life and I told her what was happening (I suspected ED) she did a quick skin test and told me I'm partially dehydrated. We also went into an I depth diet plan to help maintain a more normal glucose curve and why/how hydration affects erections and semen production.

She did give me sh¡t for not keeping a closer eye on my levels and made sure I booked a follow up appointment. 

After a couple days of drinking more water than I'm used to, I have a more firm erection and a lot more semen. 

This is the first time I've ever had a dietician help me this much. I'm now actually looking forward to my follow up appointment so I can thank her.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

That's excellent! Glad to hear "things" are working better for you!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

thenub said:


> Ok, I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes three years ago. I don't take any meds for it as I can control it by watching my diet. I recently turned 50...
> 
> I have booked an appointment with my Dr. to go for my annual blood work. Should I have him also include testosterone levels in the lab requisition? I have read that diabetes is a minor factor in ED. Does testosterone levels affect erections? If so does anyone know what type of treatment he may prescribe if any? I am about 15-20lbs over weight and have already lost 10lbs. I am not on any meds for cholesterol or blood pressure.


OK, type 2 diabetes and low T go together along with low vitamine D. You might want to get a real complete blood work up. Exercise, especially weight lifting is very good for people with type 2, you might want to start. Type 2 often involves frequent urination, which robs your body of many water soluable vitmines and minerals that can cause all kinds of problems. That is partly why the always suggest eating healthy, but don't define that. Type 2 and heart disease go hand in hand usually because most Type 2's don't do a lot of exercise and are very overweight (obese). Poor heart health and ED also go hand in hand. So again, exercise and weight loss are your friends.

You might want to read about Metabolic syndrom as you might recognize yourself.

Good luck, exercise, eat healthy (take supplements), treat yourself as a science experiment to figure out what causes your blood glucose levels to go up and down by measuring several times a day and writing everything down.

And if you have any kind of cardio ability don't worry about the scare stories involved with taking HTR Testostorone in low doses applied to your shoulders/arms. I have read all of the studies and the peope used at test subject had really problems

Finally remember that in the viagra and other ED commercials one of the little lines is "...and ask your doctor if your heart is healthy enough for sex..." ED can be a symptom of heart problems!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh and speaking of blood glucose levels and being grumpy....

You absolutely have to read (listen) the following study that was done on couples using vodoo dolls

Voodoo Dolls Prove It: Hunger Makes Couples Turn On Each Other : Shots - Health News : NPR


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

What your doctor won't tell you:
Exercise especially the large muscles in your legs will improve blood flow to your groin. More Blood more erection. Zinc is important for strong erections. 

The pills work great or at least they used to. Levetra gave me a better erection Cialis is more convenient as you take one and are good for the weekend. 

Low testosterone goes together with High Blood pressure and Diabetes and overweight. You only have one part of the symptom. Keep up the good work.

I have the whole set. and I'm about your age.

BTW I like your dietitian.
MN


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I've been keeping up on watching my diet and blood sugar levels are remaining well within the limits my dietician set for me. 

I'm down about 14lbs since October and have been going to the gym 2-3 times a week since mid November and lifting weights. I've noticed since starting at the gym my shirts are getting a little tighter in the shoulders and baggy around my mid section which is good but the weight loss has slowed. I also do several miles on a stationary bike for a warm up before I start lifting. 

I have a Dr. appointment on the 20th of this month so I'll be getting my blood work done and also discuss the erectile issues. A week after this appointment I have an appointment with the dietician and she'll have a copy of the blood work results so she can go over it with me. My blood pressure at my last appointment was actually on the low side of normal where is has been for the last 20+ years and my heart rate is right where it should be for my age (50).

In October I was was at 214lbs, today I weighed in at 195.5lbs so I'm slowly losing weight, just not as fast as I'd like to. I guess the increase in muscle is slowing that down. I have cut my coffee consumption from 10+ cups a day to about 2-3 depending on the day and have increased my water intake considerably. 

I had to stop walking the dog for about a week due to the bitter cold, but now with some warmer temps. I can start back up again.

All feed back and suggestions are welcome and I do read them all.


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

The problem with losing weight fast is that people tend to gain it back fast as well. By losing weight slowly, you are not only giving your body a chance to adapt to the new changes but you are also mentally adopting a new set of rules that can help you from gaining that weight back. So don't be in a rush and know that you are doing fine.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

Never thought of it that way.


----------



## Joylush (Sep 28, 2013)

Active sex life, male partner age 55. Normal weight. Good testosterone levels. Drinks no alcohol, non smoker. Dietary habits so-so. Has ED issues. Notice they are less apparent when not expecting sex indicating some of it is due to anxiety. Morning erections good. 
Has tried all three ED drugs. Daily Cialis taken every other day seems helpful. Viagra needs to be more planned for and not as effective unless taken on empty stomach. More pressure due to the planning involved. Headache and flushing more apparent. Good, string erections with fewer side effects with Levitra but it tends to do better when taken before eating....also seems to be good for a longer period....next day. 
Try whatever you have to. It's just one of those things.


----------

